

My Project: Hypatia: 2D Action Adventure Engine for Nonprogrammers (and - ScottWRobinson
https://github.com/lillian-lemmer/hypatia

======
detaro
Discussion from two days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9763870](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9763870)

